# Tipps gegen Angst vor Anliegern?



## Der Nachkomme (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

meine Partnerin hadert gerade mit dem Fahren von Anliegern, insbesondere enge / steile Anlieger.

Technisches Vermögen ist nicht das Problem, es ist eher eine Kopfsache - Angst, dass die Kurve nicht in der richtigen Geschwindigkeit gefahren wird, man dann entweder oben raus fliegt oder umfällt / unkontrolliert zur Kurvenmitte rutscht.

Lines wurden schon besprochen und vorgefahren, auch mit extra Unter-Schrittgeschwidigkeit  YouTube-Videos zur Fahrtechnik wurden angeschaut etc., aber der Knoten ist noch nicht geplatzt.

Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps, wie man so eine Angst lösen kann?


----------



## Deleted 500750 (21. Juni 2019)

Nicht so blöd anstellen und einfach fahren 
Sorry, kann es nicht anders ausdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## rtuner (21. Juni 2019)

Same Problem here - es hilft nur Fahren, Fahren, Fahren ... kleine ungefährliche Stellen mit anfangen und immer schneller werden ... ein schöner spaßiger Flowtrail kann helfen! Einfach zu nix zwingen und Spaß am Biken haben!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Juni 2019)

Kauris schrieb:


> Nicht so blöd anstellen und einfach fahren
> Sorry, kann es nicht anders ausdrücken...


Einfach nichts schreiben? 

@Der Nachkomme 
Ich hab auf nem allgemeinen Technikkurs  schon miterlebt, was da für Blockaden gelöst wurden. Eventuell Privatkurs, der sich auch darum kümmert? In NRW könnte ich jemanden empfehlen, ansonsten fährt sie denke ich grundsätzlich gut mit ner Lehrerin.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (21. Juni 2019)

Denke auch, das ein Fahrkurs gut helfen könnte. Oft lassen sich grade Frauen von fremden Personen eher zu etwas überreden bzw motivieren als von vertrauten Personen.


----------



## grey (21. Juni 2019)

ist mMn. oft ein Problem mit der Blickführung, sich dazu zwingen durch die Kurve durchzuschauen, also bei einfahrt Richtung Kurvenausgang und schon ist es halb so schlimm..


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Juni 2019)

Mir hilft Pumptrackfahren, falls Ihr einen geeigneten Pumptrack /Dirtpark o.ä.  in der Nähe habt. Sie sind meist eben und waagrecht (also ohne Gefälle);  dort kann man zuerst einmal üben, ohne zu bremsen und mit richtiger Blickführung zu fahren. Das Problem ist meist, dass ängstliche Anliegerfahrer mittendrin bremsen und das Kurvengefühl dann schwammig wird. Auch kann man sich dort gut an die Schräglage herantasten. Für die richtige (aber vernünftige) Geschwindigkeit könntest Du sie nach diesen Übungen ziehen, denn zu langsam fahren ("Extra-Untergeschwindigkeit" wie Du beschreibst) bringt m.E. nicht sehr viel, denn es mangelt an Stabilität.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. Juni 2019)

Technikkurs von Frauen für Frauen - kann ich empfehlen. Ist auch besser so für die Beziehung......


----------



## Dinisaurier (21. Juni 2019)

@RomainK Wieso genau sollte ein Technikkurs nur für Frauen besser für die Beziehung sein? Also wenn Mann in einem Kurs Angst hat, die Frau geklaut zu bekommen, sollte man(n) sich mal Gedanken machen.

Zum Thema: Ich habe das Problem bei Anliegern auch, da hilft nur üben. Am besten mit weiten Kurven anfangen und dann enger werden. Fahrtechnikkurse verbessern natürlich grundsätzlich das Fahrgefühl. Ich empfehle allerdings einen gemischten Kurs. Dann findet deine Freundin ggf. auch direkt andere Anfänger zum Üben. Meine Erfahrung eines reinen Frauenkurses: Frauen, die von Männern dort hin geschickt wurden und Null Interesse am Mountainbiken haben. Leider.

@Perlenkette Den Tipp finde ich gut. Werde ich auch mal beherzigen!


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juni 2019)

Fahre zu gut 80% mit Männern zusammen MtB, trotzdem habe ich mal mit Frauen aus unserer MtB-Gruppe an einem mehrtägigen DH-Kurs in Leogang von Frauen für Frauen teilgenommen, das war richtig klasse. Auch ängstliche Frauen "klebten" am Ende des Kurses oben in den Anliegern und rauschten jauchzend durch die gefühlt senkrechten Bretteranlieger.
Der Themenstarter schrieb ja, daß es bei seiner Frau kein fahrtechnisches Problem ist sondern ein Kopfproblem, kann ja Blickführung, Mut usw. mit einbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Juni 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> @RomainK Wieso genau sollte ein Technikkurs nur für Frauen besser für die Beziehung sein? Also wenn Mann in einem Kurs Angst hat, die Frau geklaut zu bekommen, sollte man(n) sich mal Gedanken machen.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich habe das Problem bei Anliegern auch, da hilft nur üben. Am besten mit weiten Kurven anfangen und dann enger werden. Fahrtechnikkurse verbessern natürlich grundsätzlich das Fahrgefühl. Ich empfehle allerdings einen gemischten Kurs. Dann findet deine Freundin ggf. auch direkt andere Anfänger zum Üben. Meine Erfahrung eines reinen Frauenkurses: Frauen, die von Männern dort hin geschickt wurden und Null Interesse am Mountainbiken haben. Leider.
> 
> @Perlenkette Den Tipp finde ich gut. Werde ich auch mal beherzigen!



Weil Männer zum Klugscheißen neigen, ungeduldig sind und manche Sachen unerschrockener angehen als Frauen. 


Also meine Frau hat aus ihrem Fahrtechnikkurs einiges mitgenommen.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (23. Juni 2019)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

Fahrtechnikkurs habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass es das Beste sein wird - auch wenn Sie nach wie vor steif und fest behauptet, auf mich würde Sie ja genau so hören... 
Da Stromberg ganz in der Nähe liegt, könnte man vorab auch mal das Pumptrackfahren ausprobieren. Dabei dann gleich wieder die Blickführung üben. Wir bleiben dran!


----------

